# Maybe improperly installed fans?



## r8er4ever (Nov 28, 2011)

I mod'ed my case a lil(added a window w/a fan in the bottom and a vent at top of it), placed a fan in the front of the case and 2 in the back.

Location/QTY/Size/Dir of Flow

FRONT of Case/1/80mm/in

Bottom of SideWindow/1/80mm/in (sits about level with Vid Card)

P/S Top Rear of Case/1/120mm/out

Rear Upper Portion of Case Below P/S-/2/80mm/out (They exhaust right below the P/S exhaust and are jumpered into MOLEX)

Upper of Side Window/1/Filtered Vent/in (sit about even with the CPU/heatsink fan)

OEM Installed CPU Fan/1/80mm/at CPU Heat Sink(Fan for Athlon-64 Black Edition Copper Heat Pipe)

What I am wondering about is the temp differitual between the cores and the CPU does this look correct?
Sensor Properties: 
Sensor Type Winbond W83627DHG-P (ISA 290h) 
GPU Sensor Type Diode (NV-Diode) 
Motherboard Name ASRock M3A770DE 

Temperatures: 
Motherboard 31 °C (88 °F) 
*** CPU 32 °C (90 °F) 
*** CPU #1 / Core #1 23 °C (73 °F) 
***CPU #1 / Core #2 23 °C (73 °F) 
Aux 35 °C (95 °F) 
GPU Diode 43 °C (109 °F) 

Cooling Fans: 
CPU 3516 RPM 
Aux 4018 RPM (side window) 
Chassis 2083 RPM(Front Case) 
GPU 70%


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi r8er4ever :wave:

All the temps seem well cool and within the ranges, though you didn't post the GPU temperature, that tends to be the hottest individual component.


----------



## r8er4ever (Nov 28, 2011)

GPU Diode 43 °C (109 °F)
GPU FAN 70%
Is the diode not the GPU's Temp?
And for temps was wondering why such big gap between CPU and CORES are the CORES not in the CPU?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The GPU is well with specs too.

I've never delved that deep into CPU construction, but some readings are taken from within the core(s), whereas others are within the plastic/resin CPU chip. The difference in temp-range is that the 'outside' temps are closer to the heatsink, so should be slightly cooler.

Also, it could be the software used to read the temps, you should be able to get accurate temp-readings from the BIOS itself, though that won't show the temps when under load.


----------



## r8er4ever (Nov 28, 2011)

I was using the Trial Version of "Everest Ultimate Edition". 
On the CPU Fan(sits between the fan and heatsink) is a lil blue diode/cap/resitor(not sure what it is to be honest and #'s even with mag-glass still unreadable to me) but anyways was wondering if that was the CPU/Temp reading as to where the CORE readings where the actual CPU itself reading? Or visa-versa. It's like a lil ceramic circular disk with 2 leads that disappear under the fan sticker, and where it's placed could detect temp of the heatsink if that is indeed what it is. IDK maybe I am way off in left field on this....lol
I just trying to figure why if core are part of CPU 17 degrees between them seams like allot for small space that seperates them. Or not I am still trying to learn all this at the age of 45.


----------



## r8er4ever (Nov 28, 2011)

Speaking of case mod's, does this style mod'ing really work? And how much does ambient temp play into it's operation?
http://www.nofancomputer.com/eng/file/NOFAN%20Brochure-eng.pdf


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

There 's lots of good looking features about those cases but, there's lots of limitations too - Micro-ATX mobos only, and what appears to be a 400W PSU fitted in severely limits it's range of uses.

I'd like to see them cope with a high-end gaming rig or equivalent, or even how they'd cope where I live, with Mrs WereBo's textile and paper-crafts (both provide a dust-rich environment) :laugh:


----------



## r8er4ever (Nov 28, 2011)

Ya but gotta admit the thought of a silent PC is appealing(considering that mine with all it's fans now is a lil noisy,still can hear the brats tho...lol)but I'll deal with the noise(just use headphones) if can keep temps as low as they are now when gaming.


----------

